# a few questions...



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, Im preparing to purchase a handgun for concealed carry and would like some opinions/recommendations. Firstly, I am not a very big guy at 5'10" 170lbs. so for concealability (I think I'm fabricating words haha) Im going to need something pretty small. With this said, Im really aiming for something that fires full power 9mm rounds (not the .380s) Im really looking for something made in the US in the sub $500 range. Any suggestions?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, why do you want something made in the US for CC, but in your other post you're considering options not made in the US for HD and competition?

-Jeff-


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do you want something made in the US for CC, but in your other post you're considering options not made in the US for HD and competition?
> 
> -Jeff-


This is actually only my second post other than the new user one, I think you may have me confused for someone else  The made in usa thing is just that I like to buy US in everything when I can whether it be firearms, or anything else. This is probably going to make finding a sub $500 pistol kinda difficult... Thanks for your reply


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> This is actually only my second post other than the new user one, I think you may have me confused for someone else  The made in usa thing is just that I like to buy US in everything when I can whether it be firearms, or anything else. This is probably going to make finding a sub $500 pistol kinda difficult... Thanks for your reply


Holy crap, I have officially lost it. Now I must go *back* to my corner with my hat...

Before I go to the corner, I think the Smith & Wesson M&P9c fits your criteria.

-Jeff-


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

haha no worries, its pretty late  ill have to check that out. Thanks!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

XD9SC...easy enough to conceal, and very dependable.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> XD9SC...easy enough to conceal, and very dependable.


Great gun. As I type this one is on my hip. But while Springfield Armory is an American company, the XD is not made in America, which is what the OP wants (even though I personally think he is _greatly_ limiting his choices by that criteria).


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> But while Springfield Armory is an American company, the XD is not made in America, which is what the OP wants (even though I personally think he is _greatly_ limiting his choices by that criteria).


True enough, the XD is made in Croatia. But, I won't hold that against it.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> True enough, the XD is made in Croatia. But, I won't hold that against it.:smt023


I don't either, since I have two of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, I am definatly limiting my options. There are a lot of really good choices in my price range for a 9mm concealed carry piece, all very good guns, though im beggining to think my Ideal size expectations are unreasonable for 9mm gun. Maybe I need to just compromise for the .380? (Cringes...) are the triggers on the kel-tec p-3at's any better than the p11s? how is the recoil???


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

berserker336 said:


> Yes, I am definatly limiting my options. There are a lot of really good choices in my price range for a 9mm concealed carry piece, all very good guns, though im beggining to think my Ideal size expectations are unreasonable for 9mm gun. Maybe I need to just compromise for the .380? (Cringes...) are the triggers on the kel-tec p-3at's any better than the p11s? how is the recoil???


P3AT recoil is rough, IMO. I have one as well. It's a good little gun, it does its job as a close-range self-defense gun, but not one that is something you'd take to the range for some plinking.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> Hi, Im preparing to purchase a handgun for concealed carry and would like some opinions/recommendations. Firstly, I am not a very big guy at 5'10" 170lbs. so for concealability (I think I'm fabricating words haha) Im going to need something pretty small. With this said, Im really aiming for something that fires full power 9mm rounds (not the .380s) Im really looking for something made in the US in the sub $500 range. Any suggestions?


You don't mention anything about your shooting background, so I'm going to assume that you're a beginner.

Big guy or small guy, shooting a very small handgun well enough to be effective requires experience gained from hours of practice. Even the P3-AT is not a beginner's self-defense gun.

I suggest that you start with a full-size pistol, and learn how to control it really well, before you transition to a small hideout gun.
I realize that a full-size pistol is hard to conceal, but it can be done if you choose your holster carefully. The payoff is that a full-size gun is relatively very easy to control, and therefore easy to make hits with.

The run-of-the-mill, inexperienced pistol shooter can not be expected to make significant, fight-stopping hits on an opposing human being from as close as 21 feet (seven yards) away. And that's before the panic sets in.
A small pistol, hard to control, just makes hits much less likely.

The really big issue here, though, is practice, practice, practice.


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You don't mention anything about your shooting background, so I'm going to assume that you're a beginner.


Yes, I have very little experience with handguns. The only one I can say I have spent some real time shooting with is a ruger mk series target .22 Not exactly good preperatory experience for the "real" calibers though if I needed to practice with larger framed pistols, I do have access to a 1911, and a kahr p9 as well (these belong to my father, I still live at home because of college). The kahr is very nice, though a bit outta my price range... thanks for all the replies!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I just pulled my Beretta PX4sc out of my holster and it states "made in usa". 

Even though it is Italian design (maybe) it is made in the USA. Nice shooter, concealable and between 450.00 - 550.00. I also have an XD9sc made in Croatia as mentioned above. Shoots well, concealable and purchased at about $450.00 to 475.00.

Just my .02:smt1099


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Check this guy out. He currently has used S&W 6906's for what seems a reasonable price.($289) Note that they are stainless steel, ideal for CC.These are a mid-sized (12 round) version of the full size S&W 5900 series. The detectves in my old home town used to carry this model.
This guy handles a lot of Police Dept. turn-ins and although the site does not specify that these are, you could ask him prior to ordering. http://www.summitgunbroker.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Duty Tested Sigs go pretty cheap. 226 or 220 are nice guns no matter what ones level of experience. The XD for the money though is one of the better you'll find. None of these fit your USA filter. There are a few Smiths that can fit your needs. 5906, 6906, Sigma, M&P All would be good. if you can find a deal like what was said in an earlier post the 5906, 6906 are pretty good. The Sigma is really good gun for the money. The M&P as well if you want to do the like a Glock no hammer thing.


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

wow i called the kahr a p9... its a cw-9. Street cred -1 The smith 6906 looks very nice! Sorta like a compact 9mm 1911, and that isnt bad for the price!


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Why not cosider a revolver like a S&W 442? If you are stuck on a semi auto look into a Glock 26, Springfield XD compact or a used Kimber Ultra.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

My keltec is USA made, under $300. Never been a problem, and has a nicer trigger (with a F&B) than my Taurus revolver. 1993 on that taurus.

spen the extra $200 on what Stevem1911 mentioned.
Practice.

Or get the M&P. That or a Ruger SP101 in .327 next for me. Both approved in a neighboring state for use....


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was actually considering the revolver thing because of simplicity of mechanics (reliability) and larger caliber choices. I really dig on the rugers in this department. the only problem I have with revolvers is the width of the cylinder and the likelyhood of it protruding during pocket carry. It would be Ideal for a glovebox gun. I could always get the kel tec for pocket carry AND a nice .357 for the car  haha better ask for more hours at work!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Depends on what you wear for pants. My S&W 36 is nice for pocket carrry, especially in a good pocket holster for it. Less slab sided and (in my mind) obvious as to what may be there. I kmow the pocket holsters "look like a wallet" with autos. except i disagree with those i have tried with the P-11. Pant, either a wrangler cargo pant or a pleated slack for pocket for me. Jeans, well. not so much.

New or used? have you considered used?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Pocket Holsters* that successfully accomplish a coverup? Go to: www.mikaspocketholsters.com

*Cargo Pants*: "Cargo" leg-pockets are a stretch for almost everybody, and the lean-over move toward your pistol will be obvious. It will telegraph "Gun!"
A pocket-size defensive pistol would better be carried in a good coverup pocket holster, in the strong-side front trouser pocket (or in the strong-side rear pocket). Carry your other stuff in the "cargo" leg-pockets.

When a threat seems imminent, just casually slip your hand into your front pocket normally, as everybody does, and there's your defensive weapon, right in your hand.


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

so basically jeans are out of the question... I dont exactly wear slacks regularly except for at work which I dare not ask to carry at. Any success with the ccw shirts? any other viable options for "street wear"?


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

oh and I have considered used, and if I go that route, then the made in usa rule wont really apply any more... I really am liking the glock 26


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> oh and I have considered used, and if I go that route, then the made in usa rule wont really apply any more... I really am liking the glock 26


I wouldn't let the "Made in USA" limit the choices in any way. You should test out all of your options (rent them, if possible) and go with the one that fits you best. This should be the method in determing what to purchase whether you're looking for new _or_ used. Just my .02

ETA: Also, don't limit your choices to just the small .380 pocket-sized pistols. Get a good holster and gun belt and you will be able to conceal larger firearms (like the G26, XD9SC, M&P9c, etc).

-Jeff-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> so basically jeans are out of the question...


No, they're not. I carry a pocket pistol in a Mika holster that disguises its shape quite successfully, and I wear moderately snug jeans. (I'm too old to wear _tight_ ones.) The outfit's bulge just looks like that of a wallet.

I second the motion about exploring larger pistols.
Remember that I suggested that pocket-size pistols, even "only" .380 ACP ones, are very hard to control, and that making reliable, fight-stopping hits with one requires lots and lots of dry-fire and live-fire practice.
The larger and heavier the pistol, the easier it will be to control, and the quicker, better-quality, more effective hits you will make with it.
Of course, that means that you will have to arrive at a compromise of some sort among weight, size, and controllability.
To make that compromise, experience as many different pistols as you can lay hands upon. Visit ranges that offer rentals. Cozen your friends to let you try theirs. Only then will you be able to make a carefully-reasoned and useful decision.


----------

